# Aipgmee Eligibility Criteria



## Rajesh Saagar

Can anyone clearly explain the eligibility criteria to attend AIPGMEE?


----------



## PG_aspirant

The eligibility criteria to attend AIPGMEE is:

The candidate must be an Indian Citizen.
Candidates should possess MBBS degree/Provisional MBBS Pass Certificate from an institute recognized as per the provisions of Indian Medical Council Act
Candidate should have completed one year of internship or will complete it before 31 march 2016.
Candidates who have either passed or have studied MBBS from universities or colleges of Andhra Pradesh and Jammu and Kashmir are not eligible to apply for AIPGMEE excepting only those who have been nominated by Government of India (under central pool seats) to pursue MBBS from colleges and universities of Andhra Pradesh and Jammu and Kashmir are eligible to apply.
For AIPGMEE preparation you should make a proper study plan and also focus on your MBBS syllabus. You also can join online study portals for solving mock test papers. MyPGMEE is also a trusted online portal for AIPGMEE preparation.


----------

